# From ER to Observation status



## pvang (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi-

If a patient is in the ER and they were admitted into Observation...the supervising phycian that oversees the patient can only bill the initial observation code however when it comes to facility billing, is it appropriate for the facility to bill rev code 0450 for the ER bed and also rev code 0762 for the observation bed along with the respective E/M and Observation codes? I'm getting told that some carriers don't bundle their room charges. 

Thanks! 
PVang


----------



## pvang (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with Facility billing? Would the facility be able to charge for both the ER bed and the Observation bed or just the observation bed bc that's where the patient ultimately ended up in? 

Thoughts? Help?


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 4, 2011)

*ER Facility Fee*

Our hospital is a CAH, so some of our administrative policies are a little different than most hospitals, but we do charge the ER facility fee for our patients that are admitted to OBS. Again, I am not sure if this is the case with most other hospitals, but we _do_ charge for it here. Hope this is a little helpful for you


----------

